# Format Hard Disk



## sachinc (Feb 28, 2005)

How to format a brand new Harddisk and create partitions and then install Windows XP.


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 28, 2005)

you can use fdisk command in c prompt
i tell you man you should bye a branded pc so there is no problem as fomatting a hard disk
i dont know the details of what to do but someone will be in touch with you soon


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 28, 2005)

branded PCs almost cost a bomb


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 28, 2005)

Boot with a bootable CD and create partitions of desired size. 
FOrmat with the desired file format.
Install as usual..


----------



## swatkat (Mar 1, 2005)

you can create and format partitions using any third party utilities or by using _fdisk_ and _format_ commands or using XP Setup CD.

1]Switch ON the computer and press _Delete_ to enter into BIOS, and here change the "First Boot Device" to CD-ROM (if you are having XP CD).

2]Then insert the CD and restart.WinXP CD runs and after initial setup and license agreements, it will display the Hard Disk Info, it will display all the partitioned and unpartitioned space.

3]If partitions exist already in HDD, you can press *D* to delete that partition.

4]If there are no partitions, then you press *C* to create a partition.Then type the size in MegaBytes to be used for this partition. This will be the C:\ Drive.
5]Repeat step 4, to create sufficient number of partitions.

6]Then use the _Up_ arrow key to move up and select the first partition (C:\ Drive), this is where you will be installing XP. Select this partition and press *Enter*.

7]Setup will ask you to format the partition with some options like "FAT32", "NTFS", choose the format you want (you can choose FAT32), and press *Enter*.

8]Setup will format that partition and installs XP in that partition. After XP is installed, you have to format the other partitions which you have installed.
For this, you can use Disk Management (in Control Panel) in Windows XP. This is a graphical tool, which displays the partitions in your drive, here you just select the other partitions you created and format them in FAT32.


----------



## krish (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, this can help a bit

The hierarchy of partitions can be shown as

HDD
   |    
   |--- Primary Partition(c)-make it active for bootable
   |
   |----Extended Partion
                      ----------Logical Drive 1 (D)
                      ----------Logical Drive 2 (E)
                      ..................................... so on


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Wrong section. This should be in Q&A.


----------



## sachinc (Mar 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hey swatkat and krish thanks for the info.  Just wanted to confirm that would this be the procedure to follow even in the case of a brand new HD which has never been used.

Hey tuxfan, since this is the tutorial section my guess was that someone could post a step by step guide on how to do it so it has been posted here.


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 2, 2005)

No sir, you are wrong. The tutorial section is for people to post their tutorials. It is a place for teachers  If you are a learner go to Q&A section.

Actually, I wouldn't blame you (or me) for this. The new sections are welcome, but a clear demarcation is required. Hope it happens as time passes.


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 2, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> branded PCs almost cost a bomb



Really!! how much do you think the bomb costs
you know brandeds have many advantages if you want to discuss


----------



## aadipa (Mar 2, 2005)

hpotter606 said:
			
		

> shwetanshu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok so can u tell me any which will justify the cost diff ?


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 3, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> hpotter606 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YES!!! 
*Pros*
1.Branded PCs come pre-installed with original / geniune Microsoft Operating System.

2. You get 90 days free support from Microsoft for your OS.

3. You get on-site warranty for 3 years (as of now) on hardware/ software.

4. You get all the utility CDs / Manuals / etc.

5. You get geniune OEM hardware parts.

6. You can install ALL the SERVICE PACKS   

7. You get FREE dust covers    

8. They install the your PC in a quality controled workshop ISO 9001, etc.

9. They run the benchmark tool and test the hardware / software levels before  sending it to the distributors / Retailers.

10. You live in a Pirated FREE world with your PC.

Cons ( assembled PCs, ones that u purchase)

1. The assemblers are themselves fools, u ask them a out of way question and they don't even know what CAS latency means ??  

2. Forget about the 3 years on-site warrenty.

3. Forget about the geniune hardware parts they source it from.......??

4. They create a mess of partitions or no partitions at all (only one) in which all messed up OS is installed. They put up too Windows folder on the same drive.... God know why?

5. They eat your money.... they promise a P4 2.0 ghz and give you something else.

6. No utilities CD/ Manuals /Mobo CD provided to u.

7. Every software they install is pirated. Welcome Viruses / Worms / Spywares.

8. They put us cheap CASE ( CABINET ) no proper air flow in there.

9. Monitor goes blank every now and then no proper drivers loaded.

10. You get the buttons going crazy !!!!


Sorry for posting it here, i know this entire  topic belongs to Q&A sections.


----------



## rajesh (Mar 3, 2005)

Seems TEch&ME had a bad experinece with assemblers.

There are some good assemblers available. You just have to look.

I have an assembled system and I am having it for about 7 years now. Old Celeron 366 Mhz system. It has not given a problem to date. Works absolutely fine what with WIN XP Sp1 installed.


----------



## klinux (Mar 3, 2005)

1.Branded PCs come pre-installed with original / geniune Microsoft Operating System.
- along with problems like activation and stuff 
2. You get 90 days free support from Microsoft for your OS.
- so after 90 days OS goes POOF !!! or MS doesnt know how to troubleshoot after 90 days ? think why 90 days , koz they know this is the minimum time it will take for customer to realise that the OS is "C*ap" . Plus 2 words : NO LINUX 
3. You get on-site warranty for 3 years (as of now) on hardware/ software.
- On-site maybe , but is it On-Time ???? 
4. You get all the utility CDs / Manuals / etc.
- Number of customers with missing cds and manuals for wrong products ?? A LOT 
5. You get geniune OEM hardware parts.
- how would u know , u can't open the damn cabinet as it would be breach of warranty . Plus , why do so many branded companies have Tech support , koz their cheaper h/w is bound to fail sooner than later . 
6. You can install ALL the SERVICE PACKS   
- i have to pay for the OS , now i have to Waste my time on the net to download flaws in their software . Do i use the pc for my use or pc to protect itself , Whose the master here ???
7. You get FREE dust covers    
- which amazingly wont last for a month and never fits all ur products . Free ?? they screwed u for cash on other stuff 
8. They install the your PC in a quality controled workshop ISO 9001, etc.
- One word comes to mind , CHINA !!!
9. They run the benchmark tool and test the hardware / software levels before  sending it to the distributors / Retailers.
- HCL drops all ur pc hardware from 5 feet and burn it in the oven , Very Reassuring 
10. You live in a Pirated FREE world with your PC.
- hey its pirated-free , word processor-free , antivirus-free , games-free , dvd player-free , graphics tools-free . What do i do with this white box anyway play solitaire ?

Cons ( assembled PCs, ones that u purchase)
1. The assemblers are themselves fools, u ask them a out of way question and they don't even know what CAS latency means ??  
- assemblers dont have to read manuals everytime a part goes bad , they just replace or reset it immediately and put ur sys back to work in record time . Atleast they admit they dont know it , instead of giving excuses , like branded guys , like CAS error because CAS is implemented in chennai so the problem or some excuse like that . Plus first thing branded guy does is "i am sorry we have to format the whole hdd and reinstall" for each and every error . assembled guys help u back up data , while branded ask u to PAY them for it 
2. Forget about the 3 years on-site warrenty.
- yes , the product will run so well , we dont have to come to ur place to troubleshoot . if there is a problem, we take the product back to the service centre or even the customers , who by now have learnt something abt computers ,instead of idlely sitting in front of it and updating the OS , will be aware that parts break and need replacement . 
3. Forget about the geniune hardware parts they source it from.......??
- where ? china ? where do branded guys get theirs from ? lemme guess , china ? 
4. They create a mess of partitions or no partitions at all (only one) in which all messed up OS is installed. They put up too Windows folder on the same drive.... God know why?
- r u talking abt assemblers or tech support guys of corporations who have to blindly fix peoples problems remotely . ?? no offence to tech support guys , but companies wanna give u cheap support , thats why outsourcing is so huge . Plus warranty is not void if u install other OS on ur system , unlike Major Branded Companies . plus the only place i have seen a disk neatly partitioned and labeled Windows , Mp3 , Movies and stuff , are on assembled PC 
5. They eat your money.... they promise a P4 2.0 ghz and give you something else.
Yes they give u an AMD 64 koz its the latest . Plus they dont stick a 128 Ram in ur system and tell u , u cant upgrade . Assemblers make u future proof and fix ur rig for latest use and s/w
6. No utilities CD/ Manuals /Mobo CD provided to u. Yup , no original utilities CD / Manual / Mobo Cd : assemblers , burn them all into one MASTER ( copied) CD and give it to the customer for safe keeping , else customer might lose it(which they do ) . even if they do , assembler has original copy to save the day 
7. Every software they install is pirated. Welcome Viruses / Worms / Spywares.
- Welcome also adware , spyware , Fire fox , opera , Thunderbird , Free utilities , antivirus and support for these s/w too . Most guys i see asking q's here ask for their friends / families or other pc's . Even branded guys come here  
8. They put us cheap CASE ( CABINET ) no proper air flow in there.
- i would use the term , Fancy cabinets and why no proper air flow , koz unlike branded , assemblers can install , original processor fan , with lots of thermal paste , heck even a water cooling system . if not , they attach 6 fans in ur cabinet . unlike branded where even opening the cabinet , let alone attaching a fan is a big NO NO . 
9. Monitor goes blank every now and then no proper drivers loaded.
- as opposed to branded asking u to send back ur monitor for replacement , koz the phone support guy couldnt figure out u didnt have the proper drivers  and start troubleshooting from safe mode . waiting time for sending and receiving ur monitor : PRICELESS 
10. You get the buttons going crazy !!!!
- If it broke , replace it . thats what assemblers do , instead of going through all the troubleshooting steps again and again and having a sleepy tech on the phone , trying to talk on his cell or send sms  and troubleshoot ur problem at the same time . 

Over all when u get ur branded pc , no ones gonna take the time to teach u this is this and that is that . u got to pick up a phone to get ur queries answered , thats after waiting in queue for ages . Assembled u get a familiar face each time , if u have a problem and they run u through the problem and tell u exactly what they know and dont know and in the process u gain knowledge too , so next time it occurs u can even troubleshoot it ur self . Instead from branded guys , we have a new tech face each time and each one troubleshoots different parts of the computer and leave the pc unfuntionable (if its not a word , i made it up  ) .


Coming back to the topic . Best place to start partitioning , if ur new or have a new hard disk is Use the manufacturers , Disk Manager , Disk Wizard or Max blast , ie for samsung , seagate and maxtor . It has all the instructions within the application and u can partition the quickest this way and take backup of ur MBR upto 5 slots and restore . U can either create DM floppies or download the ISO's available online at the site . Plus u also get a whole host of utilities from the manufacturer to test ur Disk . And last but not the least , Register ur HDD online , if its samsung u get 3 months extended warranty i think for the moment . Plus allows u to check if ur drive is genuine


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr klinux
i think you have got a really bad impression of Branded PCs  
i will tell you the secret of branded PCs 'YOU DONT NEED A WARRANTY AT ALL!!!'
this is because nothing goes wrong at all  
Who the hell told you that there is some activation and stuff

the only thing you want is regular updates which can be done easily if you DIGIT

as i told above there is no need of warranty
(i have used 4 assembled since i was a child . i can feel the differnce now as i got the IBM pc)

about the breaching the warranty i breached it on the day the computer came to my house

i cant say about dust covers as i dont have one 

dont you add all the tool and games by yourself in assembled computers?
in my IBM computer they gave norton free with it 

i dont know how you got the idea that genuine parts are from CHINA
who spreads all this rubbish??






I CAN SAY ONL ONE THING 'BRANDED IS THE BEST'


----------



## klinux (Mar 3, 2005)

Dear Kiddo Pothead err..... potter . 
u must be really from a fairy tale land , where no problem ever comes to a branded pc . if u checked my eg , i stated HCL , which is an indian branded pc manufacturer , and i am aware of more such indian makes . international ones arent too gr8 either . Regular updates on digit ? last i checked i got xp sp2 . what abt the other security updates given around once in 15 days . U run ur system without them ??????? or the updated av versions . by the time one gets the mag , most av have new updates . nothing wrong on mags part , but most mags have them . when ur a kid u wear diapers , when u grow up , u wear pants . there is a difference . mind elaborating on what u found different . U breached warranty the day it came to ur home ? and u ask me if i am from hell lol . Assembled pc's have their own av too . BTW which version of Norton are u using ? updated one ? if u really opened ur PC , u might have noticed a few labels "MADE IN CHINA" , thats the country north of india . Most companies have maufacturing sites there . How much is ur rig anyway , would love to see what config u got .


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 3, 2005)

Dear kixylixy ......er linux
you are talking about HCL pc which might be FULL of problems but IBM is to great to fit in your tiny mind!!
dont you update your assembled pc??
IBM have there updates on there site and i update on ms site regularly as i have an internet connection.
when i was a kid i used assembled PCs that doesn't mean that i havent worked on assembled lately
i will tell you the differece. do you have a preloaded os win XP and backup. if anything goes wrong i can format my pc in 1hour with basic softwares drivers and antivirus loaded and it takes to push only 3 or 4 keys. did you know that?
i am using norton internet security 2005 but iam going to cange it as it is very heavy.
and there is no lable such as "MADE IN CHINA"

CONFIGURATION

P4 2.8 HT
256 MB RAM
Win XP prof SP2


----------



## klinux (Mar 3, 2005)

Dear Hairy Pots , 

( u could have used kleenex for my nik , imagination kiddo )

ibm fit in my mind ? last advts i saw of their , they said small was good , but i didnt expect ones to come out the size of my head . well if anything goes wrong on my pc i install winxp with sp2 integrated , and have backups of all s/w with their kode ( u know what i mean  ) . anyways , why does ur gr8 machine take 1 whole hour to install ? and ur older assembled PCs refused to have xp installed on them in case of errors ? IBM must be making smarter PCs these days u mentioned Norton very heavy ? will they give u replacement for ur version of anti virus . i thought with gr8 computers , came gr8 responsibility . So what ur saying if what was given as free and "good" for ur computer , isnt actually allowing u to work on ur pc properly ??? . Odd that u say non of ur components are made in china . FIY , now ibm has been purchased by a chinese firm . so expect more of made in china . Anyways , if u would like , take a survey here on which is better , branded or assembled pcs and the results might be surprising . Odd that u only pointed out a few of my points . U agree with all my other points in my initial post ?

here u go , read on : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3186&start=0

there was another , will check it out


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 3, 2005)

Dear klinux,
i want to appolosize if i hve hurted your feelings. It has gone too far.
(ofcouse if you want to go on ...... i will think)
it takes one hour because it formats harddisk then install its components, drivers, then its softwares and then antivirus etc

the antivirus i have is nav internet security. IBM dont give it i installed it myself(trial) i didnt like it so i am getting other (see software section )
i have ZA installed right now
they gave nav2004 which is faster but we should wear pants and choose new
 

by the way i have just found out that there is "made in china " mothereboard but it doesn't mean the computer is inferior

your post is long one . i was getting really bored so posted reply instead
As far as the servey is concerend , i know that many people prefer assembled as they cost less

if one wants to bye assembled PC one has to know something about it
an amature can be easily fooled . Thats not the case with branded.

my friend bought a computer 2 months ago and he is getting every problem you can think of.


----------



## klinux (Mar 3, 2005)

hurt my feelings lol , first rule of online forums , chats and other stuff , never get too involved in anything . would be nice to go on  , was having fun actually . well chinese products are good , if they are the real deal ie . if u checked out even USA brands , u might find some PCs with ordinary or inferior parts . its always good to check if ur product is original , especially if its written made in china . Boy u calling previous post LONG ??? u havent seen much of my posts i guess . Same length as urs . and remember always good to go through entire post b4 replying . ur right , u should know something abt computers b4 u buy , branded or not . else take someones guidance . in most cases , companies can con u into their oldest , un sold products . Tell ur friend to join the Digit Forum , we'll try to sort his problems out one by one , thats what assemblers do best  . and regarding ur hdd formating , if ur formating just to reinstall ur os , rather than recover from bad sectors or other serious hdd problems , u could try the manufacturers Disk Utilies , which amazingly is listed in this thread . they work quick and u can backup ur mbr too . btw , out of kuriosity . whats the period for  IBM's tech support for ur pc . does it include OS and AV support also ? Plus will do they support installation of linux and win on same system or does it void ur warranty ? Plus how much do they charge for additional , say , 256 mb ram ? seems IBM must be doing something right , but still most branded aren't so good in a lot of ways , hence more people prefer assembled .


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 3, 2005)

iwould never post such a long post. tech&ne posted the long one . (i dont have  good typing speed)

my friend dont have internet connection and right now he is in his bed as he has his two legs fractured.

i dont think IBM can con as they have to protect their reputation(i really cant say)

i do formatting if there is virus which is giving much problem and if my machine is getting very slow
i know about the utilities and i use them frequently. i sometimes install system mechanic

i only know that it has 3 year warrany . cant tell about os and av

i didnt understand . what do you mean by additional?
i mean if i want RAM i can bye it from market

HP and IBM are the best branded. idont think other can be that mch trusted(i dont know but i have heard)

i think we should either move this topic or close it as this is not the right place for it


----------



## klinux (Mar 3, 2005)

fair enuf  . if it should be continued i suggest the previous thread i had given u . actually , some companies have a policy of not allowing the user to open the pc , let alone , adding h/w bought in the market as that would void most of the PCs warranty null , and they wouldnt support ur PC unless u bought parts from them , or remove the part u bought from the outside . not sure how policy works in india though . sorry to hear abt ur friend . if u have access to his pc try to find out what the prob is and we'll try to fix it . his config details would be needed too . We had a similar discussion regarding a compaq system a while back , not sure where the thread is , but since HP bought compaq , all of compaqs probs now fall under HP too .


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> 1.Branded PCs come pre-installed with original / geniune Microsoft Operating System.
> - *along with problems like activation and stuff*
> 
> 
> *Over all when u get ur branded pc , no ones gonna take the time to teach u this is this and that is that *. u got to pick up a phone to get ur queries answered , thats after waiting in queue for ages . Assembled u get a familiar face each time , if u have a problem and they run u through the problem and tell u exactly what they know and dont know and in the process u gain knowledge too , so next time it occurs u can even troubleshoot it ur self . Instead from branded guys , we have a new tech face each time and each one troubleshoots different parts of the computer and leave the pc unfuntionable (if its not a word , i made it up  ) .




Good Klinux, where did u heard that Pre-installed Microsoft OS requires Activation ??

1.In fact, they don't install the OS as u normally would. Pre -installtions are doen differently. They use a POK tool from Microsoft to install the OS, besides installing the also add more features and customize the OS, for example they can put an extra line in the HELP & SUPPORT CENTER (WinXP) to help u with relevant help. For Example : They can include a line say -- "About your new branded PC". Now when u click on this text link in the opening screen of your Help & Support Centre, it will give u details about your branded company u got the PC from, etc.

2.You do not require to supply the Product Key everytime u re-install an  OEM Microsoft Windows XP ( if u ever need to re-install that).

3. So u need to get TUTORIALS as well with your new PC. No company will do that --- does the company u work for teach u about how to trouble shoot the PC after u join there ???

4.About *this is this and that is that * u get the installation Guide with your Branded PC , which explain what will go where, i.e. where u are supposed to plug the Mouse cable, etc.


5.About *WARRANTIES* u don't need one with branded PCs, next they give 3 years warranties, why ? b'coz they know what they are giving. 3 years simply means the hardware they give is of the fine quality or else why they will give a 3 years hardware warranty. U don't go and give warranties for things u know will never run for that much time. If u sell out your watch to a friend with 3 years warranties, that means u know the watch will work for atleast 3 years with out fail... does that makes sense to u know!!!

6.u get free Antivirus (OEM- legal version) / Encarta (OEM legal version)/ software / games (legal version)as special promo with branded PCs, and u are not stick will Windows Games.

7. U get the Quick Start Guide as a TUTORIAL .

8. U can't expect them to give a hardware training free with the PC. Spend money and learn on your own.

9. A person with no idea about using the computer will never buy a PC, so don't expect too much....

10. You can upgrade your PC if you have a branded PC, only inform them of this in advance and let them install in for you, they will record the change and the day and time your PC was opened by the tech guy and they will also tag the new components. (Warranty void only if u open without informing them.)


7.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> 1.Branded PCs come pre-installed with original / geniune Microsoft Operating System.
> - *along with problems like activation and stuff*
> 
> 
> *Over all when u get ur branded pc , no ones gonna take the time to teach u this is this and that is that *. u got to pick up a phone to get ur queries answered , thats after waiting in queue for ages . Assembled u get a familiar face each time , if u have a problem and they run u through the problem and tell u exactly what they know and dont know and in the process u gain knowledge too , so next time it occurs u can even troubleshoot it ur self . Instead from branded guys , we have a new tech face each time and each one troubleshoots different parts of the computer and leave the pc unfuntionable (if its not a word , i made it up  ) .




Good Klinux, where did u heard that Pre-installed Microsoft OS requires Activation ??

1.In fact, they don't install the OS as u normally would. Pre -installtions are doen differently. They use a POK tool from Microsoft to install the OS, besides installing the also add more features and customize the OS, for example they can put an extra line in the HELP & SUPPORT CENTER (WinXP) to help u with relevant help. For Example : They can include a line say -- "About your new branded PC". Now when u click on this text link in the opening screen of your Help & Support Centre, it will give u details about your branded company u got the PC from, etc.

2.You do not require to supply the Product Key everytime u re-install an  OEM Microsoft Windows XP ( if u ever need to re-install that).

3. So u need to get TUTORIALS as well with your new PC. No company will do that --- does the company u work for teach u about how to trouble shoot the PC after u join there ???

4.About *this is this and that is that * u get the installation Guide with your Branded PC , which explain what will go where, i.e. where u are supposed to plug the Mouse cable, etc.


5.About *WARRANTIES* u don't need one with branded PCs, next they give 3 years warranties, why ? b'coz they know what they are giving. 3 years simply means the hardware they give is of the fine quality or else why they will give a 3 years hardware warranty. U don't go and give warranties for things u know will never run for that much time. If u sell out your watch to a friend with 3 years warranties, that means u know the watch will work for atleast 3 years with out fail... does that makes sense to u know!!!

6.u get free Antivirus (OEM- legal version) / Encarta (OEM legal version)/ software / games (legal version)as special promo with branded PCs, and u are not stick will Windows Games.

7. U get the Quick Start Guide as a TUTORIAL .

8. U can't expect them to give a hardware training free with the PC. Spend money and learn on your own.

9. A person with no idea about using the computer will never buy a PC, so don't expect too much....

10. You can upgrade your PC if you have a branded PC, only inform them of this in advance and let them install in for you, they will record the change and the day and time your PC was opened by the tech guy and they will also tag the new components. (Warranty void only if u open without informing them.)

Sorry , Klinux  didn't intend to hurt you. But ..... Sorry again.

7.


----------



## klinux (Mar 3, 2005)

lol , whats with the trying to hurt me thing ? wanna take it outside , any time , any place lol 

some people sure have problems differentiating between an healthy discussion and a duel . 

- if i aint mistaken , some PC manufacturers , give their PC without an OS and u got to Buy the OS , hence the dreaded activation . this case u need to supply CD Key for the OS and the other products u might have had . 
- If tutorials was enuf , why is there such a huge business for Tech Support backing the PC industry . Why spend millions when u can just publish books ????? So fixing a mouse is all i need . hmmmm.. 
- i think they give 3 years warranty , koz they know they'll screw up a lot , and rather than give one year warranty and get sued by customers , just send them replacements parts as soon as one goes off . 
- And quick start guide has how many chapters and how indepth ? 
- thats where ur wrong , if i didnt know abt something i would be kurious and learn and buy it . we arent in the stone age u know . if man wasnt kurious abt fire , he would never have cooked his food . Why should the warranty be void if i checked under the hood of my computer . Do i lose my warranty on my car when i open the hood of my car ?????? Plus have u checked out the rates of RAM sticks as compared to those outside . 

ALL in all its just the NAME that sells , people arent aware of half the things that go inside . If u say branded is so good and has everything a person needs , why do we have this huge industry of Tech Support ????????? we wouldnt need it right ? or as u put it , we would need it only to register upgraded parts . is that what happens in tech support ??????? 

do i have to post my post twice too to make it look BIG 

as 606 suggested , we could move this to the other section regarding branded vs assembled . u can copy paste ur post there and i can post mine following urs . Agreed ???


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 3, 2005)

I have posted the above thread ??? but how did it became *guest*?


----------



## klinux (Mar 3, 2005)

must be forum doesnt accept branded PCs  . anyway wanna switch to the other thread ??? 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3186&start=0

u can ask mods to change the guest to ur name . or just post it in the other thread and lets leave this to the hdd


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 3, 2005)

thank you klinux lets leave this topic for hdd, even i wanted to do that !


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 4, 2005)

THE SIMPLEST THING IS TO USE THE fdisk COMMAND IN DOS.


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 4, 2005)

i have already mentioned it


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 11, 2005)

Topic Kahan se kaha chala gya tha....LOL i frgt i ws reading the forum related to HDD .......


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 12, 2005)

cheak this links....

*www.fdisk.com/fdisk/

*support.microsoft.com/?kbid=313348

*support.microsoft.com/kb/q255867/

hope this answars the q....


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 13, 2005)

hpotter606 said:
			
		

> I CAN SAY ONL ONE THING 'BRANDED IS THE BEST'



u should stop saying this


----------



## shaunak (Apr 14, 2005)

Tech&ME wrote: 
aadipa wrote: 
hpotter606 wrote: 
shwetanshu wrote: 
branded PCs almost cost a bomb 


Really!! how much do you think the bomb costs 
you know brandeds have many advantages if you want to discuss 


ok so can u tell me any which will justify the cost diff ? 



YES!!! 
Pros 
1.Branded PCs come pre-installed with original / geniune Microsoft Operating System. 

2. You get 90 days free support from Microsoft for your OS. 

3. You get on-site warranty for 3 years (as of now) on hardware/ software. 

4. You get all the utility CDs / Manuals / etc. 

5. You get geniune OEM hardware parts. 

6. You can install ALL the SERVICE PACKS  

7. You get FREE dust covers   

8. They install the your PC in a quality controled workshop ISO 9001, etc. 

9. They run the benchmark tool and test the hardware / software levels before sending it to the distributors / Retailers. 

10. You live in a Pirated FREE world with your PC. 

Cons ( assembled PCs, ones that u purchase) 

1. The assemblers are themselves fools, u ask them a out of way question and they don't even know what CAS latency means ??  

2. Forget about the 3 years on-site warrenty. 

3. Forget about the geniune hardware parts they source it from.......?? 

4. They create a mess of partitions or no partitions at all (only one) in which all messed up OS is installed. They put up too Windows folder on the same drive.... God know why? 

5. They eat your money.... they promise a P4 2.0 ghz and give you something else. 

6. No utilities CD/ Manuals /Mobo CD provided to u. 

7. Every software they install is pirated. Welcome Viruses / Worms / Spywares. 

8. They put us cheap CASE ( CABINET ) no proper air flow in there. 

9. Monitor goes blank every now and then no proper drivers loaded. 

10. You get the buttons going crazy !!!! 


Sorry for posting it here, i know this entire topic belongs to Q&A sections.
 _______________^^numerous quotes from post^^__________________


ok ill try to end this argument without being partial :

here goes: 
_________________
##if ur new; dont know much abt hardware n partitioning n os'es etc go for a branded pc. 
_________________ 
##But if u have some knowledge abt pc and its components, os'es etc. it is better to go for assembled. 

##Best buy all parts ur self; to be sure u get the right parts and get the garuntee. 

##Even better if u know the authorised retail outlet for your city. (locations of outlets are usualy mentioned on company sites or u can enquire over the phone). 

##Then finally get a system engneer to do the assembling if u r not very confident. 

__________________ 
^its an age old argument^ 
_________________
A good way to get your name in the newspaper is to cross the street reading one.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 14, 2005)

> 1.Branded PCs come pre-installed with original / geniune Microsoft Operating System.
> 
> 2. You get 90 days free support from Microsoft for your OS.



so?... if one know about originality he/she will buy a OS separately...



> 4. You get all the utility CDs / Manuals / etc.
> 
> 5. You get geniune OEM hardware parts.



so??... who said that assembled PC dont have this??..



> 8. They install the your PC in a quality controled workshop ISO 9001, etc.



in assembled PC u can do it by ur self..... anywhere u want.... make ur own config... this is what u cant do with branded ones...



> 1. The assemblers are themselves fools, u ask them a out of way question and they don't even know what CAS latency means ??



i assembeldmy own PC... most of us do this....



> 3. Forget about the geniune hardware parts they source it from.......??


 who said this?? totaly false....



> 4. They create a mess of partitions or no partitions at all (only one) in which all messed up OS is installed. They put up too Windows folder on the same drive.... God know why?


 any moron will do it.... even MS couldnt stop them to do it..... most of us know how to avoid it...



> 5. They eat your money.... they promise a P4 2.0 ghz and give you something else.


 hanent u hard about CPUz??



> 6. No utilities CD/ Manuals /Mobo CD provided to u.


 wrong wrong wrong......



> 7. Every software they install is pirated. Welcome Viruses / Worms / Spywares.


so?... if one know about originality he/she will buy them separately...



> 9. Monitor goes blank every now and then no proper drivers loaded.
> 
> 10. You get the buttons going crazy !!!!


 u have no idia of hardware.... sorry to say it...


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 15, 2005)

I believe Shaunak that you have had a bad experience with an assembler. Just because one was bad doesn't mean all are like that. Assembled machines are sold more than all brands put together because branded ones are expensive. The initial machines costs more and even service later costs more.

I would not agree with most of the points raised by you. I am not patient enough to answer pointwise like saurav_cheeta, but I wouln't agree on lots of what you said. Since my first machine, I have had an assembled machine and there has been no problems like what you say. Even at present, I have 6 PCs in office and 1 at home - all assembled and there's no poblem!!  Touch wood!!


----------



## sourav (Apr 15, 2005)

*Answer*

If you have bootable Windows XP disc then. Boot into it. To boot go to BIOS and enable CD Boot option. Then boot into it. Then go through the given options. In a place it will show Unpartitioned Space. Press C and then you will understand how to do. Best of Luck.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 15, 2005)

krishnathelord said:
			
		

> hpotter606 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I too disagree branded systems are for "DUMB People" who do not know what is what Its like buying a sports car and then hire a driver to drive it. The system is concived designed implimented by someone else you have no controll over it.  A system should be tailor made to your requirements say ok i am a graphics guy stress more on the graphics sub system or i am a data freak more emphisis on storage and so on. This option is never available in branded systems.

So Alwase go for self designed/ selected config over branded systems.


----------

